# .99 cent parts deals!!



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2010)

First, in Classicfan1's gallery of parts deals, are some wonderful examples from our good friend in Indianapolis:

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHWINN-JAGUAR-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa37e8a7

With just a small amount of work, this wonderul, 1950s CLASSIC rack can be brought back:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BICYCLE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35aa42b95e

Now to many more delicacies, like these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-VINTAGE-BIC...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335e15744d

Cheaper than .99...but I can't believe it is a whole bike. And a Ram Rod Convertible at that! :eek:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Murray-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1374c8cd

Headbadges?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bicycle...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b195d335

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bicycle...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b195bf1b

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bicycle...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b196002f

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Bicycle...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b1931551

That does it for this episode of Classicfan1's Gallery of Parts Deals.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 21, 2010)

If he gets more then 4 or 5 dollars for that rack I'll eat my shorts!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it is worth the buy. For someone, just pay the .99 and shipping, straighten it out (easy!) and paint it and you have a nice rack. What brand is that anyhow? Reminds me strongly of a Pontiac Silverstreak. Anyhow, I see posting here has jacked up his price to $42.00 for that tank!


----------



## brassbusterpc (Jun 26, 2010)

$5.50 for the rack so you were close on the price OldRider. I was gonna ask if you wanted fries or apple pie with your shorts if it went for more BUT oh well. It wasn't much BUT it was something some one needed.


----------

